# WinXP: Batchskript, Programme parallel ausführen



## DarthShader (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mehrere Befehle in einer Batchdatei so ausführen, dass jeder im Hintergrund, d.h. jeder Befehl gleichzeitig ausgeführt wird?

Es geht dabei um ein Programm, welches mehrere Instanzen von sich ausführen lassen kann. Ich will jedoch nicht, dass es mehrfach _hintereinander_ aufgerufen wird, sondern gleichzeitig arbeitet.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## quaker23 (19. Oktober 2004)

da musst du genauer werden... um welche befehle handelt es sich ?


----------



## DarthShader (20. Oktober 2004)

Um wieviel genauer willst du es denn wissen, wenn ich:



> Es geht dabei um ein Programm, welches mehrere Instanzen von sich ausführen lassen kann. Ich will jedoch nicht, dass es mehrfach _hintereinander_ aufgerufen wird, sondern gleichzeitig arbeitet.



schreibe?  Da musst Du nichts genauer wissen, es geht eben um ein Programm, welches ich in einer Batch Datei mehrfach (gleichzeitig) ausführen will. Aber die Lösung habe ich schon gefunden, unter WinXP kann man dies mit dem "Start" Befehl erreichen.


----------

